#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Building a Killer Vocabulary

## pushkaranand0912

*Building a Killer Vocabulary*


*By: Akash Gautam* *(Indias favorite Motivator, Mentor & Success Coach)*

A powerful Vocabulary is a deep desire with almost everyone who I meet; wherever I go.


It  is an irony that people in China & Russia speak in Chinese &  Russian; but we in India feel gladder speaking in English. This serves a  few advantages too. We Indians; despite our Indlish get accepted more  well- globally.

In fact, it becomes increasingly  difficult to make any kind of progress  be it a career progress or a  progress even in the relationship with the opposite gender; if you do  not bring with you- the charisma of hygienic English.  Vocabulary is  like the make up of the bride (very few genuinely understand it, but it  looks good).

Vocabulary gives one the confidence of a  notorious kind. Women with good vocabularies, feel all the more  beautiful carrying themselves. Men, on the other hand- feel more  powerful  when they speak Vocab intensive English, which is unlikely  to get understood by the person listening.  MACHO MEN!! Add to that the  slang- words like waana, gonaa, etc..  one begins to feel COOL. It is  unfortunate, that we have changed the original meaning of the word  COOL so much.

People, with good vocabularies- who I have met  have

1) Either been good readers in their school/ college days or
2) Have had a great public schooling background.

The  lesser mortals thus shall need to work it out- else very soon a strange  feeling shall start creeping in their minds; a feeling of diffidence-  which only grows with time. This shall be an unfortunate situation then.

First  things first- I recommend you to take a Vocabulary Test at  www.akashgautam.com . This will test your present Vocabulary Status.

Further, I recommend the following for having a powerful vocabulary:

 *HUNGER:*
How  voracious you are  is going to decide- where youll be at the end of  next one year (after youve finished reading this article). It comes  down to two things ultimately: 1) hunger & 2) tenacity to carry on. I  have met 1000s who I saw starting; but failed to carry on. The choice  is yours. People fail to carry on here  because they feel I am doing  so much, still results are not coming fast. Please understand  _Ye 20-22 saal ke paap hain; itni jaldi kaisey dhulengay_( Your sins in English are pretty old; theyll take time to get purged).

*MAINTAIN A REGISTER:*
 A  lot of us start- do note down words here & there & then  somewhere loose those notes. The trick is to snowball your effort by  doing it at one place only. I recommend a big, fat, thick register-  something you think is going to stay with you for a lot of time. It  shall be your repository of words; your- one point of contact for all  your efforts in Vocabulary.

A register has a left hand  page & a right hand page. On a single side do not make notes of  more than 2 or 3 words. I mean  give due respect to the words you are  choosing to remember.

When you write a particular word e.g. SAGACIOUS  dedicate 6/7 lines of the register page for that word.
It  is very important to maintain this register. You will never be able to  remember it fine  if you do not write. In a way, you are making your  own little dictionary in that register.

On any day  do not try to write/ learn more than 10 words (If you are doing 5-6; it is perfectly fine).


*FROM WHERE DO YOU TAKE WORDS?*
I  strongly recommend that you take words only from the days newspapers. I  would not recommend novels because they shall not provide fresh &  contemporary associations for remembering. A newspaper would; on the  contrary give a fresh example with the sentence- which is likely to get  remembered e.g. <sachin is="" the="" pinnacle="" of="" his=""  form="">.</sachin>


*WHAT NEXT?*
Start  picking up words from the newspapers & start filling the registers.  Next- when you choose a particular word- go to a good dictionary &  transcribe / write all the meaningful stuff from the dictionary to the  register.

Connect the word to people, places, events &  things around you. Think  this word can get associated with whom? It  is a patience game. Go slow. Enjoy your slowness. E.g. if you are doing a  word say, CORPULENT  it means fat, link it up with a very fat person  that you know e.g. Chadha aunty. The trick is to connect the new  information with an old information that already exists in your mind;  the same reason- why we ask for landmarks.

Then leave 4-5  lines blank. This has a purpose. Whenever you will revise this word-  write a sentence / use that word in a sentence in that space. If you  have used that word in 3-4 sentences after 3-4 revisions- it is likely  that the particular word becomes a part of your active vocabulary.



*REVISE / FREQUENT:*
Remember  the first day of your college. Were you acquainted with all the people  in your class? No- I guess. How is it  that you know, most of them now?  This is because- you frequented them  met them again & again,  noticed peculiarities about them. The same is the case with words- the  more you meet them, the more they will be yours.


*BACK IT UP WITH:*
Back  it up with one hour plus of daily Good English News Channels &  loads of good reading. Remember- there is no substitute for a good  reading habit. Other ways which will come handy are: Remembering word  roots / prefixes / suffixes. These have a multiplying effect on your  memory e.g. if you know the root- somno. It means sleep. You  certainly should end up guessing the words- Somnambulism or  Somniloquism or Somnolent. But do not worry  there are so many  roots/ prefixes / suffixes to remember & they are also difficult to  memorize. So, do that much only  which easily gets remembered.


*THE MOST IMPORTANT POINTS:*
1)  Enjoy doing all of this
2)  Feel energetic while doing all this
3)  Do it religiously for 6 months & then see the difference.

English se ghabraao mat. Wo kehte hain kee _Ghabraa kar mar jayyengayMain kehtaa hoon- kee agar mar ke bhee chain naa milaa  to phir kahaan jaaogay_

_Akash does a magical session on Bollycabulary- Bollywood + Vocabulary. It is a must attend. It helps one remember some 150+ difficult vocabulary words in just 3 hrs._*Academic Institutions of repute, Corporate organizations etc. can INVITE Akash to do this special event for them.* *Visit www.akashgautam.com for INVITING AKASH.* 
*TWO SMART MUST Dos for a fabulously rich & better Vocabulary:*
-          _Use FaceBook more purposefully. Join Asias biggest & craziest FB Community on Vocabulary & Grammar._ Click on *www.facebook.com/akashkavocabdhaba* for the same.
_-          Subscribe to Akash Gautam's blog and receive notifications of new posts (especially on Communication etc.) by email. Click on http://akashgautam.com/blog for the same._





  Similar Threads: How to Write a KILLER LinkedIn Profile... And 18 Mistakes to Avoid - Bernstein, Brenda-vs vocabulary for GRE,CAT Pluralsight - Designing a Killer Job Search Strategy with Jason Alba Darren Rowse and Chris Garrett - Creating Killer Content Vocabulary for TOFEL ,GRE

----------


## vrishtisingh

pushkar a great article......thanks very much..

----------


## alwaysdaydreaming

really helpful...thanks a lot.

----------

